# Flattest route through Spain??



## Crystal (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all, I know this seems a crazy question, but am looking for routes to drive through Spain that avoid mountain drives!

We last drove to Spain in 2013, taking the millau bridge route!
I ended up having extreme panic attacks n couldn't drive so my partner had to do the rest. We went to visit friends in Spain Prades, also up in mountains, then were supposed to go to Alicante but my fear got the better of me (never had problem before drove every through Switzerland in past!).

We decided to stick to coast road on way back but ended up doing the scenic mountain cliff route from Barcelona!

When we returned to UK I was ill n ended up having Brain Surgery (not looking for sympathy!) This could be why i was so scared of the heights! 

Ive since had hypnotherapy to overcome the mountain driving but still apprehensive about it, n would like the flattest routes possible (tunnels etc) I know Spain is very mountainous but really want some warm weather for the winter.

Any tips would be appreciated, I dont drive anymore due to seizures but my very kind other half does!!


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 16, 2016)

Valencia up to Donostia-San Sebstian, a nice easy an flat route.


----------



## spigot (Apr 16, 2016)

Apart from the desert & La Mancha, there's mountains everywhere in Spain.
Difficult to avoid 'em.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 16, 2016)

If you cross the into Spain at Irun ie as far west as possible you'll mainly avoid the Pyrenees, except for relatively short winding mountain sections totalling 20 or 30 kms. Then head for Madrid via Burgos across the centre of Spain, and when reaching Madrid peel off any of the routes that best suits where you want to hit the coast, eg Valencia, Cartagena, Malaga, Seville. This means virtually all your mileage will be on the Mesa, ie the comparatively flat massive tableland of central Spain. Fairy boring. Canna have everything!
Absolutely no trouble getting around Madrid, a lot of people get frightened off by large cities, but the motorways around Madrid outside of rush hour are no problem. The turnoffs for the large cities are well signposted.


----------



## skyhook (Apr 17, 2016)

Byronic said:


> If you cross the into Spain at Irun ie as far west as possible you'll mainly avoid the Pyrenees, except for relatively short winding mountain sections totalling 20 or 30 kms. Then head for Madrid via Burgos across the centre of Spain, and when reaching Madrid peel off any of the routes that best suits where you want to hit the coast, eg Valencia, Cartagena, Malaga, Seville. This means virtually all your mileage will be on the Mesa, ie the comparatively flat massive tableland of central Spain. Fairy boring. Canna have everything!
> Absolutely no trouble getting around Madrid, a lot of people get frightened off by large cities, but the motorways around Madrid outside of rush hour are no problem. The turnoffs for the large cities are well signposted.



Nice route Byronic done it many times in the past, Just the bridge at Bordeaux is a bit high but over it in mins  :cheers:


----------



## Crystal (Apr 17, 2016)

Many thanks, ill look into the routes suggested, want to south of Spain and possibly Portugal.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Apr 17, 2016)

Been there many times using different routes IMO the flattest is the South of France to Perpignan then down to Barcelona but It's the longest to the costas.
Bd..


----------



## Sindbad (May 11, 2016)

Crystal said:


> Many thanks, ill look into the routes suggested, want to south of Spain and possibly Portugal.




I regularly drive from the Santander ferry to the Algarve, thus avoiding the French mountains, and smoothing out the Spanish mountains as much as is possible.  This will get you quickly to the Algarve, without helping you get to your friends on the Spanish coast. It is toll free motorway standard all the way. (Tolls start after the second motorway exit in Portugal.)  Most of it is numbered N66 and E803 You can overnight at any rural filling station along the route. I usually stopover half way at Banos de Montemayor (40º 19' 22” N  5º 51' 46” W) which is just a picnic spot with a great view along the valley.
Route 66..
Santander
Palencia
Valladolid
Salamanca
Caceres
Merida
Sevilla
Huelva

Although its a great road, traffic is generally very light, I have never encountered congestion except where it goes through Sevilla in the rush hour.


----------



## Haaamster (May 13, 2016)

spigot said:


> Apart from the desert & La Mancha, there's mountains everywhere in Spain.
> Difficult to avoid 'em.



That can't be right cos the rain in spain falls mainly on the plain.:raofl:


----------



## vwalan (May 13, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> That can't be right cos the rain in spain falls mainly on the plain.:raofl:



no i was told years ago. the rain in spain falls mainly in portugal. 
mind in winter spain does get alot of snow. ha ha .


----------



## David & Ann (May 13, 2016)

Byronic said:


> If you cross the into Spain at Irun ie as far west as possible you'll mainly avoid the Pyrenees, except for relatively short winding mountain sections totalling 20 or 30 kms. Then head for Madrid via Burgos across the centre of Spain, and when reaching Madrid peel off any of the routes that best suits where you want to hit the coast, eg Valencia, Cartagena, Malaga, Seville. This means virtually all your mileage will be on the Mesa, ie the comparatively flat massive tableland of central Spain. Fairy boring. Canna have everything!
> Absolutely no trouble getting around Madrid, a lot of people get frightened off by large cities, but the motorways around Madrid outside of rush hour are no problem. The turnoffs for the large cities are well signposted.



I second that. It is the best way to go. I have done this route many a time.


----------

